

Facial Recognition Software Distinguishes Between Real And Phony Smiles - plessthanpt05
http://singularityhub.com/2012/06/02/facial-recognition-software-distinguishes-between-real-and-phony-smiles/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+SingularityHub+(Singularity+Hub)

======
ColinWright
Also reported here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4022499> (thenextweb.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4023083> (phys.org)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4025048> (mit.edu)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4027080> (wired.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4058384> (flagged dead)

None have comments.

